# *Update!* Help me guess gender!!



## tobemum

This was this morning 12 weeks 2 days but us tech wouldn't say for sure! Let me know what you think!
 



Attached Files:







20170418_084318.jpg
File size: 49.4 KB
Views: 21


----------



## Selinet

If you have an earlier one about 8 to 10 weeks I'm sure I'll be around 95% accurate, but now bb is too big sooooo not sure, but I pray for ur little angel to be whatever you want ;* just a crazy fun guess ima go with a girl, maybe bcuz having a 5yr old boy now I want a little princess lol! Either way my blessings are sent ur way xoxoxo. Congratulations!


----------



## tobemum

This is 9 weeks, Not very good pic lol
 



Attached Files:







20170330_172341.jpg
File size: 39.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Selinet

Yup, I'm going with girl ;) hope I don't disappoint you. Xoxoxo


----------



## StillPraying

Leaning:pink:


----------



## saraaa

Girl x


----------



## pinkpassion

I don't know that's a really tough one, that "fork" could actually be stacking and just hasn't risen yet. I'm 50/50 on this one I'm afraid, half of me wants to say boy and half of me wants to say girl .. So no help really lol


----------



## Bevziibubble

Girl guess :pink:


----------



## skyraaa

Girly


----------



## tobemum

Thanks for your replies ladies!! Trying not to get my hopes up as having 2 boys already we would love a little girl!! 

How accurate do you guys think the nub and skull theories are?


----------



## StillPraying

I don't know about skull but nub theory seems to have a pretty high rate of accuracy. Do you plan on finding out?


----------



## tobemum

Yes we are in 3 weeks but man I am oh so impatient haha


----------



## 6lilpigs

pinkpassion said:


> I don't know that's a really tough one, that "fork" could actually be stacking and just hasn't risen yet. I'm 50/50 on this one I'm afraid, half of me wants to say boy and half of me wants to say girl .. So no help really lol

As pp says above:) Its that flick at the end that makes it an usure pink guess from me too, hope we are right! :)


----------



## tobemum

Well it's a...... BOY!! Our third and final! Looks like I'm a boy mum lol


----------



## 6lilpigs

Congratulations on another little man for your family :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations! :)


----------



## StillPraying

Congratulations!


----------

